# How can i get started?



## J-Rod (Oct 23, 2012)

I have become obsessed with looking at yalls awesome knives and now i want in. I think its something i could really get in to, and it would be great to produce a piece of work that someone might really appreciate one day. So... what do i need to do to get my foot in the door?


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2012)

J-rod , the more tools you have the better. To get a good start you need at the minimum a hand drill, bench grinder, some assorted files to rough shape the handle materials and some sand paper. Now if you happen to have something like a 1 x 42 , or a 1 x 30 belt sander on hand, you could save a lot of time. A bench top drill press will help to keep your holes square.A small amount of up grade will make it much more fun. I will extend  an open door visit. Come by anytime and i will give you a quick how to on making knives. Check with some of the knifemaking supply houses , you may want to buy a few blades and put the handles on them to get in a little learning time. As far as heat treating , i would leave that to someone with some " know how ". If i can help , please ask away, as i am sure that anyone of the knifemakers on here will chime in, they are just nice like that. Scott


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 24, 2012)

J-Rod, Razor Blade is right. I started with a hack saw and a file and it took me a month to make that first blade. Now its  just a matter of hours. The more tools you have , the more you will enjoy the work. I am not far from you ,and would be glad to have you visit. Its a lot easier to actually have some hands on from an experienced maker. If i can help, just give me a shout. The other makers on here,will all do the same. Visit all of them that you can


----------



## blues brother (Oct 24, 2012)

J-Rod,
Take these guys up on their offer. I visit with Trav fairly often and always learn something from him(some of it I cant post here or I would get BANDED!!).
I have three of Travs knives now and waiting patiently on the 4th one. Two of mine now belong to my boys.
When you go visit Trav stop by my house and pick me up!
Good luck with the new hobby.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 24, 2012)

J-Rod, Blues Brother is RIGHT! Travis not only makes knives, HE teaches it TOO! Get by there and see Him, worth ya wile. He is a good Man and a MASTER knife maker!


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the offers to show me the ropes. Im gonna try to make my rounds and learn a thing or two, and hopefully meet some good folks along the way.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't need no stinkin' grinder.....just a good hammer, a hard spot, and a hot fire!
There are other ways to skin the proverbial cat (or at least singe the hair off).
However, both Scott and Travis are topnotch knifemakers and good friends (as grinders go), visiting either will help you more than you can imagine.
After you visit with them come see me and I'll show you how to get rid of those annoying eyebrows and all that unsightly knuckle hair.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2012)

Carl , let him get a good start before ya go and ruin him, he will never be right if he starts off on an anvil.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmmmm....................grinding is my fall-back position, for when I get bored with forging. Still swinging the hammer here, Boss! 
He'll never be "right" if he takes up knifemaking in any form.....there's plenty of living proof to that.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes sir. When he gets started makin , i guess he'll be ruined anyway. Its an addicting hobby.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 27, 2012)

No one I know has been able to recover.......made it to step 4 once, but the wagon hit a bump so I gave up trying.
(besides, gives the wifey something to fuss about)


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 27, 2012)

Brad Singley did it . I guess we need to ask him how he done it. Maybe he is secretly makin and wont tell anyone. Sorta a  "closet " knifemaker , if you will.  It gets in your blood, and it cant be filtered out. Not even prayin and dancin around fires at nite dont help much about gettin it out of there.


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 27, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Brad Singley did it . I guess we need to ask him how he done it. Maybe he is secretly makin and wont tell anyone. Sorta a  "closet " knifemaker , if you will.  It gets in your blood, and it cant be filtered out. Not even prayin and dancin around fires at nite dont help much about gettin it out of there.



Y'all are too funny.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 28, 2012)

Brad didn't sell _all _his stuff.............
Hey, fire dancing is in my blood! And the Good Lord just grins and watches.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 28, 2012)

J, you make it over to Misery when I'm here, I'll show you all I know, (won't take long, don't know much).  Nothing too it, just grind away everything that doesn't look like a knife and your golden.  

Some guys beat on'um, some grind on'um, just depends on you and what you like.

Best way to get started is to visit with a maker and learn all you can from them, visit with another, learn all you can, visit with another one and learn all you can, throw out what you don't like or need, keep the rest and get to work.

Hey Carl, you forgot to mention the benefits of forging in the winter!

Good luck with it, keep us posted.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 28, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhh.....John! Word gets out and everybody will start forging just for the beni's.


----------



## knifemaker73 (Oct 28, 2012)

jrod
 I live closer than most Conyers and teach . I got bitten by same bug in 1973  will be glad to show you my shop and help you will post some pictureswhen rasor blade comes down and teaches a compurter dummy like me how todo it
you cant replace experience but you learn something new every day.
knifemaker 73
pm me


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 29, 2012)

knifemaker73 said:


> jrod
> I live closer than most Conyers and teach . I got bitten by same bug in 1973  will be glad to show you my shop and help you will post some pictureswhen rasor blade comes down and teaches a compurter dummy like me how todo it
> you cant replace experience but you learn something new every day.
> knifemaker 73
> pm me





Hey Wayne , glad to see you are hanging around this rowdy bunch. See if you can straighten 'em out. I will get down there just as soon as i can.We will get you fixed right up. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a miricale said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw.....
Getting to be movement here with all my buddies from the Ga Guild.
Welcome aboard Wayne.
Jarred, Wayne can teach you all you need to know. He's pretty good at making knives as well.


----------

